# Anybody Shooting The 2007 Fred Bear "truth"?



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Cmon, nobody has one yet? Has anybody shot one?


----------



## Wardogg (Nov 3, 2006)

*Truth bow*

I have one on order and cannot wait!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

show us some pics when you get it!


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

I finally got some pics of "The Truth". Here they are......:darkbeer:


----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

*Truth Bow*

With a 549.99 price tag it one of the smoothest bow i have shot this year. Now i only had a chance to shoot it about 20 time but you can usually tell how a bow feels after the couple shots. Fred bear found a good combo of speed(314IBO) and smoothness with this one. Shoot it for your self you like it!!


----------



## outd00rs (Dec 1, 2006)

I've had the "Truth" bow for three weeks and it's a great bow. It handles well, has good balance, is quiet, and accurate. It is appears to be a close copy of the Matthews Switchback.
First bow I've had in a while but looked at Hoyt, Matthews and Reflex before buying this bow. Seems to be a great bow for the price. Looks great also.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

gwmican, where did you find those pics at? You snap them in Will Primos garage or something, lol????


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

:shade: Actually those pics came from one of the Primos Pro Staff, Dana Hansen from Kansas


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I shot one at a dealer the other day. Like the other new models from Bear I could find NOTHING wrong with this bow. The cam is waaaay smoother then it's predecessors. I shoot an original Switchback and I'm not sure you could tell the difference between the SB and the Truth. I think the SB cam might be just a tad easier to draw but the difference is negligible. The grip on the Bear is a lot better then the SB. I don't know much about the strings & cables Bear is using but they look well-built. I also like the adjustment system in the cam for the string length. No twisting required. They've used this on all their newer models but it is still slick. I asked the dealer if it ever slips and he said "only when dry-fired".


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

ttt 
:wink:


----------



## lvhfe.com (Jun 7, 2006)

I have to agree. The bow has the speeds, low recoil, and shootability as the Mathews, Bowtechs, and Hoyts. Yet, with a price tag of $549-$599, it is going to be a hot bow this year. The only thing you don't get with the Bear Truth is the "hype" of shooting a Mathews, Bowtech, or Hoyt. Specs and performance are right up with the big boys!


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have one and absolutly love mine


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

The strings and cables on the Truth are made of 452X and 8125 so they are made out of top quality material.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

It's a good lookin' bow.....but........what is with that green on the limb pockets, cam, and idler wheel? It definitely makes the bow distinct amongst all others but I honestly think changing that color to something that blends with the bow would help them sell more. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I kinda like the "green" anodizing. It sets it apart from the others (in a bow world where they are all looking alike).


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Fred Bear*

I think they have come along way, I have loved Fred Bear for ever and its the only bow I would shoot over a Hoyt. Fred Bear is awsome....


----------



## Redneckwonder (Jan 1, 2007)

I shoot an 06 Fred Bear SQ32 Lh and to tell you the truth I shoot tighter groups and at farther distances with it than with the switchback, and I get more speed out of my Bear at 302 IBO at 29" draw and 68 lbs.. The feel is better and there is no sound well not after I put on the limb savers and string silencers. I will have to try out this 07' Truth and compare it to the Drenalin I'm considering buying.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

I finally got to shoot THE TRUTH yesterday. All I can say is if I didn't have this sweet shooting Bowtech Tribute, the Truth would be my hunting bow of choice. The ONLY shortcomming I could find on the bow is that it has a shorter valley than I usually like. The draw makes up for that though, it reminds me of the draw of the Bowtech Liberty, silky smooth, and at 80% letoff I forget about the short valley. It has a very solid backwall, and the bow holds more stable than my Tribute. I don't know if I would sell my Tribute for one of these Truth bows, but I just might!:wink: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: ukey:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Checked the Truth out today at Cabelas...*

Was in the KC Cabelas today and they had several RH models but no lefties yet.  
Looked like a really sweet bow and drew and held well. 
One thing I did notice was all of the bows except one (they had 5 on the shelves) has servings getting seperated above the cam....nothing major, but I would assume a good set of custom strings should be the first upgrade :wink: 
I really liked the feel of the bow and the grip, I think Fred Bear did good this year.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## nebuckhunter (Aug 18, 2006)

Well I went to Cabela's the other day and shot this bear bow, and for the money its a great bow, but I just didnt get that warm fuzzy feeling that I get when I shoot other bows, congrats to bear to make a good bow at a good price but its just not for me.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

The bow had just a tad of hand shock at the shot, so I asked the dealer if I could shoot it with a stabilizer on. No hand shock at all after that. For the money, one of the better buys there is out there! IMO.:thumbs_up


----------



## archeryandy (Jan 10, 2007)

shot it. its ok but first one out of box was 70# and drew 84#, ouch!


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

archeryandy said:


> shot it. its ok but first one out of box was 70# and drew 84#, ouch!


You know, that's funny, because on the 70# Truth that I shot, the limbs were not cranked all the way down, and we put it on a scale and it read 69#. We turned the limbs bolts all the way down and it then pulled 78#! Still drew pretty smooth though.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

gwmican said:


> I finally got to shoot THE TRUTH yesterday. All I can say is if I didn't have this sweet shooting Bowtech Tribute, the Truth would be my hunting bow of choice. The ONLY shortcomming I could find on the bow is that it has a shorter valley than I usually like. The draw makes up for that though, it reminds me of the draw of the Bowtech Liberty, silky smooth, and at 80% letoff I forget about the short valley. It has a very solid backwall, and the bow holds more stable than my Tribute. I don't know if I would sell my Tribute for one of these Truth bows, but I just might!:wink: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: ukey:


HI,I have a bowtech liberty and was thinking of purchasing the truth but I have not shot one yet,Looking for a smooth bow with just a little more punch than I have right now.Liberty's a good bow and smooth to it's an 04 would like a bow just a little more quieter and faster.I don't really want to spend $550.00 on a new bow,any sugestions on the upgrade.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

*fred bear truth*

I have a bowtech liberty now its a nice smooth bow but would like something a little flatter shooting along with accuracy and more shootability wanting to try the truth out or a martin bengal,heard nothing but good on both bows bengal is a lot cheaper but That truth bow is getting my attention.my buudy has a code it's 60# max out with a whisker biscuit and is super quiet and every one says the truth is even smoother and quieterany suggestions.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Get the Truth


----------



## Wardogg (Nov 3, 2006)

*The Truth*

I have had my truth now for a month and during this time i have shot the full bowtech line, and for handshock the only thing that is noticably less was the guardian.... but the price tag is no comparison. The Truth is a very good buy.:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I was in North Carolina a couple weeks ago and stopped @ Gander Mtn and they had a few in there..I gotta say it's a really good feeling bow and it looks good too. I'm switching over to a ROSS 334 "it's in the mail" but if I'm not happy with it I might switch to the TRUTH...I'm impressed with it, for the $$$ it's a winner.


----------



## MICHIGAN_BOWMAN (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a brand new "Truth" in the box for sale. 

28" Draw

70# limbs

Right Handed....

$460 TYD

Fine shooting bows!!!!


----------



## MICHIGAN_BOWMAN (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

*truth for $460.00*

Thanks for the offer I picked up a truth new in box really cheap,that's a good price on one though,I got a muzzy zero effect on the way and a luminated rifle type site called a triad by kingsway archery,I know one of the owners of kingsway,Kirt Walbrink.its a site designed to eliminate the peep site,which is a super Idea,It has two pins on the rear site and your single pin on your front site they line up like sites on a gun pretty cool and dead accuracy to,check out there web site. no more losesing a deer in the peep site first or last 10 or 15 minutes of daylight,I think this bow is gonna be one mean shooting machine,can't wait to receive everything and get it tuned in.still love shooting my liberty I don't think I will give that one up its a joy to shoot hope the truth is that good shooting.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Over 300 shots and lovin it......73# @ 29 3/4.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

cobra diamond back rest,extreme archery sight,Bow tech camo cable guard rod,Truglo Gel nullifier stab w/mini s-coil,cavalier wrist sling,sims cable slide,Matching Fred Bear 2pc 4 arrow quiver and easton XX75 2514 black forest camo arrows.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

*serving problems truth bow*



IChim2 said:


> Over 300 shots and lovin it......73# @ 29 3/4.


 I haven't even shot mine 150 times after polishing draw module serving is still coming undone you have any issues with yours.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Don't own one but have shot them a little and I was very impressed. A big step up for Bear Archery. The only negatives for me was it is to short and the strings while good are to bright orange for my taste


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Speed*

what are you guys getting for speed? Its a must know question...lol...thanks mike


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Anybody else posting their real world speeds.
this bow doesn't seem to be a speed demon, but a good blend or balance with adequate speed.

please post some more speed and other results.


----------



## Wardogg (Nov 3, 2006)

I have mine at 60# and 300grain STL hunter arrows, 100g tips.... I got 250 out of it. But thats just my setup.


----------



## GregE (Oct 16, 2002)

*I also like the adjustment system in the cam for the string length. No twisting required. They've used this on all their newer models but it is still slick. I asked the dealer if it ever slips and he said "only when dry-fired".
*  

I picked one up at the shop two days ago - the shop owner was practicing on the range and had several bows on the rack near him. I was looking at the Truth cams while at full draw and that short valley got me-

*Wham !!*. 

The only thing I noticed was the draw length adjustment slid about .5 "... I've been shooting for over 50 years and have had a few get away from me but that was embarrasing.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone else with a 5 gn per a pound known speed? thanks would just like to know what you are getting for speed. mike


----------



## HIGHSTAND (Apr 5, 2007)

*Truth Speed*

Getting right at 270fps from my truth with 376 grain arrow at 65lbs.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

After set up and set @ 70#..29 3/4 DL shooting a XX78 2512 ultra lite @ 29 1/2" long and a total wght including 100FP of 501 grains it was getting 260fps which if pretty good for a solo cam.It's kinda strange but the BC on a new BTG at the shopp was only 314fps...same as the Truth and the truth is only a solo cam.Go figure....I up'ed the #age to 73# and would guess that it's getting arround 265fps.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

im picking mine up 2 weeks from this friday, but mine will be backwards , "lefty"


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Any more speeds? Just looking to find out what mine is going to shoot. I have a 27 inch draw and I am getting the 50-60 with it set at 60 lbs. with acc's at 300 gn. Antone have a ball park of what ill be shooting? thanks mike


----------

